# Acuario 200 litros 100% Sunlight



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

Hi to all members of this forum. I am from Costa Rica.

First I apologize if my English is bad is because I use google translator jeje

I have a 200 liter planted tank and lighting is 100% only sunlight. The tank was installed 6 months ago.

Substrate:

• Black Earth
• Red Earth
• Vermicompost
• Volcanic rock
• Gravel of river
• Red Clay

:noidea: I do not know if it is allowed a link where I have more information because it is difficult for me to translate everything. (http://acuariofiliatotal.com/panel/i...p?topic=1589.0)

Now the photos:


----------



## Crashkt90 (May 20, 2011)

That nice looking good job, what kind of fish you got swimming in there?


----------



## mauve (Apr 20, 2010)

I like!


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for reply

*The Fish: *

• Otocinclus affinis 
• Xiphophorus maculatus (Platys)
• Corydoras
• Guppy

*Plants*

•	Anubia
•	Helecho de Java 
•	Musgo de java 
•	Micranthemum umbrosum 
•	Marsilea Hirsuta 
•	Vallisneria 
•	Bacopa
•	Alternanthera 
•	Hygrophila
•	Echinodorus
•	Ceratopteris pteridioides
•	Sagitarias de varias clases
•	Egeria
•	Lagarosiphon magadascariensis
•	Ludwigia repens.
•	Lemna sp.
•	Heteranthera reniformis 
•	Criptocorina 
• and other

*Temperature:* 27º C

*Tank*

• No CO2
• Non-heating
• No fertilizer

*More information:*

In Costa Rica (tropical countries) There is no winter cold, There Is Only dry or rainy season and the temperature in the south is very constant. The fish in my tank are tropical and the weather is natural for fish


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)




----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Pretty cool to see a tank with all sunlight and no artificial light. Plants look very thick and healthy.


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks!

The tank is located on a balcony


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

love it! So simple and healthy


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments =)


----------



## eplommer (Apr 23, 2011)

This tank looks great: unlike many, you haven't just talked natural. You've done it.


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you eplommer

=)


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

Photographs of 6 months


----------



## mauve (Apr 20, 2010)

very cool.
nothing beats real SUN!
That's how it is done!


----------



## activesize (Jun 26, 2011)

I love your emergent growth. It is fabulous. Maybe with time you will have as much plant growth outside of the tank than inside of it. Lizards and all sorts of creatures will make their homes there.


----------



## Nachos (Jan 6, 2012)

You have a beautiful glass pond full of life! Very very nice eace:


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow! Very nice!!!


----------



## enginvolkan (Dec 26, 2011)

First of all it is really great. Congrats...
But, I want to ask, how can you prevent alg explosion under full sunlight in the balcony? Aslo if anyone have any idea about it... How is that possible?
I tried with full sunlight just before the window and two weeks later I had green water.


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

thanks

Sorry for the long time to respond

Green water is the product of many nutrients that are food for algae. I think that having many Pantas makes better use of nutrients and not enough for the algae.


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

*initially

In the beginning have a sieve (filter) regulator sunlight*






*Few days after arrived some algae and my fish food.*






*
Eventually the plants grew and had balance and in the end and not need anything to regulate sunlight.*


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

Only had to flute filter. Still trying to understand how plants getting CO2


----------



## mariannep (Mar 18, 2012)

Very beautiful!

I'm Spanish, maybe I can help if you need a hand with some words


----------



## Capsaicin (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, simply wow. Nice tank!


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

mariannep said:


> Very beautiful!
> 
> I'm Spanish, maybe I can help if you need a hand with some words


Gracias, es por la barrera del idioma que casi no participo en este foro.

thanks


----------



## kerrigan007 (Apr 1, 2013)

It's stunning, congratulations for your amazing tank!


----------

